# my little pony`s



## luca (Jul 29, 2011)

my boy twister 15 years old


















my little pony`s









my girl marley 6 years old


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Absolutely fab photos!


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Love them:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely Ponies 

Super stables you have there


----------



## luca (Jul 29, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

They really are wee cuties 

XxX


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

I very like the 7th picture. Your ponis are so cute.


----------



## leahandella (Aug 26, 2011)

blackdiamond said:


> They really are wee cuties
> 
> XxX


they are arent they:001_tt1:


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

You got beautiful ponys. I love Twister!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

lovely photos


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

You have such beautiful ponies and I love Twister's mane!


----------



## fieldy132 (Sep 12, 2011)

There so lovely <3


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

aawwww sweet little guys!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

They are gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## BumbleSam (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my days!! I love shetlands!! :')
Beautiful!xx


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Aawww they are gorgeous !!!!


----------

